# 110v - 220v



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Anyone using US lamps in the Philippines. Any problems?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Anyone using US lamps in the Philippines. Any problems?


International multi-voltage lamps should be no problem. Like like a laptop-same thing. No need to bring though as stores here are filled with low cost lighting and hardware.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Electrician question*



Rebaqshratz said:


> Anyone using US lamps in the Philippines. Any problems?


Jetlag makes a good point there are many lighting devices here but I sure do miss those heavy duty lamps stateside the lamps here seem so cheap, fragile and overpriced.

I'd ask an electrician if you can bring a 110 lamp here and plug in with a 220 volt bulb. I brought a vanity mirror for my wife and switched out the bulbs and it worked fine but the wattage was low and I'm not an electrician so I don't know the safety issues but the wiring stateside is much thicker and of higher quality.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to have lamps from the US. There is 110V line in my area so my only problem was when bulbs had to be replaced. But from time to time I see 110V bulbs in the duty free area.


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

I moved from the US to the EU 8 years ago and I still use all my US lamps. I just changed the bulbs to 220v/50hz. I've found that standard AC lamps using an AC bulb has no problem using a bulb of a different voltage. Wiring does not care what voltage it carries as long as you do not exceed the amperage capacity of the wire. The thousands of other people who come ever year to US bases overseas in the EU keep using all their US lamps.
DC lamps are another story....


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

gairloch said:


> I moved from the US to the EU 8 years ago and I still use all my US lamps. I just changed the bulbs to 220v/50hz. I've found that standard AC lamps using an AC bulb has no problem using a bulb of a different voltage. Wiring does not care what voltage it carries as long as you do not exceed the amperage capacity of the wire. The thousands of other people who come ever year to US bases overseas in the EU keep using all their US lamps.
> DC lamps are another story....


Yeah, I was looking at an outlet strip the family was using and it clearly says "110 only" but they have used it for years on 220. There is no light or surge protector so it works. It is just some wire and 6 plugs.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> Yeah, I was looking at an outlet strip the family was using and it clearly says "110 only" but they have used it for years on 220. There is no light or surge protector so it works. It is just some wire and 6 plugs.


Yep. Brought 3 of those strip things with me from the US and have them in daily use.

Fred


----------

